# Relocating from England to Spain, working for a company with representation in Spain. I am Spanish.



## PAP1985 (17 d ago)

Hello and thanks in advance,

I am Spanish living in England and I work from home for an English company, this company was acquired by an Spanish company a few years ago, so they have got branches in Spain.
I am thinking about the possibility of moving back to Spain but I would like to keep my job with the same conditions, just working from home as I have been doing so far but in Spain rather than in England.
Before proposing to my manager to be relocated to Spain I would like to know if this could be doable and if there would be any additional costs or problems to my company, or if it would be just a matter of changing the location in my contract.

If someone have any information regarding this problem please let me know.

Regards and thanks again.


----------

